# Slow release fertilizers



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I came across a pond fertilizer which is made to supply macro and micro nutrients for the pond plants. It claims that its fish safe and written on the bottle. The NPK is ratio 13-13-13 a balanced nutrition slow release fertilizer. I was thinking to fill the gel capsule and plant those capsules in my fish tanks.

https://canadianstore.aquascapeinc.com/p/once-a-year-plant-fertilizer-500-g-1-1-lb?pp=20

I have few questions:

Has anyone use a pond fertilizer in their fish tank?

Does the NPK 13-13-13 will cause any algae problems in the tank?

What are your thoughts.

Thanks


----------

